# 2 Months Out



## TheBigPig (Feb 17, 2015)

How is everyone doing? I'm in week 15 of 20 in Dr. Tom's 20 week review course, and I've found it to be very helpful. I'm also working and reworking problems from the NCEES practice exam and TFS 6MS book. I abandoned the Lindeburg problems that accompany the MERM. I'm feeling pretty confident, but hope I can maintain this pace for the next 2 months.


----------



## salsill (Feb 17, 2015)

Ill start this week working the NCEES practice problems. Still reading the merm and trying its practice problems. Ill see how it goes. My plan for the next two months is to start working as many problems as I can.


----------



## kfrazie1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm at 230 hours of only working problems - I spent some additional time organizing material and lots of cutting and taping practice problems on blank sheets of paper so I can organize them. I like to have the problem with the givens and my solution on the same page. I've been keeping a spreadsheet with my hours - it’s a bit of motivation I guess. 



I started with the MERM Practice Problem book the week before Thanksgiving and I aim for about 18hrs a week. I only worked the problems from 13 - 53 (I think - don't have it in front of me) since I'm taking Thermal/Fluids. I skipped Chemistry, Nuclear, and Advanced Machine Design, Plant Engineering. I still have to look at Economics. I'm actually on my second time around working these problems. Some of the problems are actually ridiculous but they definitely help you understand the concepts. It seems to me that most of these problems take 15 minutes on average. In addition, I worked the NCEES 2008 Thermal/Fluids AM once, PM twice, 6 Minute Solutions Thermal/Fluids Breadth twice, Depth once, about 40 questions from the 6 Minute Solutions HVAC Breadth &amp; Depth once, and the 2001 NCEES Thermal Fluids Depth once. I'm probably over preparing, but I really don’t want to take this test again.


----------



## leekelley (Feb 19, 2015)

Holy moses. You people are making me panic with how much you've already studied. I've looked at some areas I know that I'm weak at, but I've been struggling to stay on any kind of schedule!

Can you confirm which of the MERM chapters I should concentrate on for the Thermo and Fluids Systems exam? I just feel like I'm all over the place and want a real path to follow and understand. I've got most of the materials everyone is referring to, but I've seen that you can't just dive into some of these 6MS problems without a lot of frustration even looking at the solutions! I was a pretty strong Mechanical student, but some of this stuff is really making me nervous right now.

Help!


----------



## salsill (Feb 19, 2015)

A lot of people recommend working out the practice problems several times. I just started my first round and is taking more than what I had expected. However I am trying to understand the process and formulas used as I work them out. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## lundy (Feb 19, 2015)

Same here. I've been through the 6 minute solution once and working through my second time now. I've been through the NCEES sample exam 2 times as well. I just got this as well but haven't worked any of those problems yet http://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-practice-examination-mepe.html


----------



## kfrazie1 (Feb 19, 2015)

leekelley said:


> Holy moses. You people are making me panic with how much you've already studied. I've looked at some areas I know that I'm weak at, but I've been struggling to stay on any kind of schedule!
> 
> Can you confirm which of the MERM chapters I should concentrate on for the Thermo and Fluids Systems exam? I just feel like I'm all over the place and want a real path to follow and understand. I've got most of the materials everyone is referring to, but I've seen that you can't just dive into some of these 6MS problems without a lot of frustration even looking at the solutions! I was a pretty strong Mechanical student, but some of this stuff is really making me nervous right now.
> 
> Help!


At a minimum from the MERM - Fluid Dynamics, Hydraulic Machines, Thermo Changes, Thermo Properties, a few questions from Compressible Fluids and Combustion, All of Power Cycles, Heat Transfer.


----------



## P-E (Feb 20, 2015)

kfrazie1 said:


> leekelley said:
> 
> 
> > Holy moses. You people are making me panic with how much you've already studied. I've looked at some areas I know that I'm weak at, but I've been struggling to stay on any kind of schedule!
> ...


^True. I skipped plant engineering due to time. If I had time I would have done the first couple plant eng chapters. I wish I skipped all the math chapters. Make sure to go back and review the ones above a couple weeks before the exam. The afternoon is much more difficult than the morning.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 21, 2015)

TheBigPig said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm in week 15 of 20 in Dr. Tom's 20 week review course, and I've found it to be very helpful. I'm also working and reworking problems from the NCEES practice exam and TFS 6MS book. I abandoned the Lindeburg problems that accompany the MERM. I'm feeling pretty confident, but hope I can maintain this pace for the next 2 months.


Dr Tom's all the way! Follow his plan, but don't forget to work the NCEES practice problems not done in his course and the additional 6MS problems he lists to work.

Didn't work any MERM problems, and was prepared.


----------



## IlliniWood (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd glance over the Plant Engineering section just to get familiar where things are at. You never know when you might need to know some basic electrical stuff.


----------

